# She's Home...Lily B Chan



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a roller coaster of emotions yesterday was. :uhoh: But I have to admit, it's hard to be sad with a Siamese kitten running around the house. I brought her home late in the afternoon and then it was straight to the bath because she had fleas. She did great.Then into Jordan's crate so she could meet everyone slowly. Some scratching on Mommy's knee and checking out a bag made for a very sleepy little kitten. Good night Lily B (for Bosley) and welcome home :smooch:


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

Lily is absolutely beautiful! I'm so glad your day yesterday included a new member of the family. Congratulations! I'm sure Bosley is pleased!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

She is adorable. So happy that she has found such a great home. I love the name. I named one of my pups little bit and called her Lilly b


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lily is adorable, love the last picture of her. She looks so relaxed and settled in, very good sign.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Lily B looks sweet! I'm sure Bosley approves....enjoy her Susan Marie. I'm happy for you and Jordan...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

Lily B. is just ADORABLE!!! Will she get clothes, too?
Does she know how lucky she is to have you for a Mommy?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

she is beautiful!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Bosely sent you a beautiful girl! What a cutie and I LOVE the name!
WELCOME Lily B Chan!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

She is adorable!!! Love the name!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I can't believe how comfortable she looks already! My kittens have always taken a little while. She is adorable!

Bosley did good in helping you heal.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

What a beautiful little kitty girl! Congrats!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome home Lily B


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Lily B has taken over !!! Acts like she owns the place. She has jumped in the bath tub with me every time I have been in there. She's so sweet and gentle, never uses her claws and she loves to give kisses on the nose. She has no problem with Jordan, I just have to be careful while she is so little because Jordan is used to playing pretty rough with GrayCee. I think of Bosley every time I see her, but along with the sadness , I am so thankful to him for bringing her to me and saving her. I have been going to this same vet for well over 20 years and seen hundreds of kittens they have had in the lobby looking for homes. This is the first one I have ever taken...surprised us all !!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on Lilly coming home with you but sorry about Bosely. He sure picked a good little girl for you. She is so pretty and looks like she is making herself at home. Love that she is having fun with Jordan already.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lilly is a beauty and I love her full name!


----------

